# Taking a Moto from Cambodia to Thailand



## OzzieBruce (May 20, 2012)

Hi all. 
I have seen many posts about bringing a Moto from Thaliand to Cambodia but I am wanting to go the other way.
The bike with Cambodian registration is registered to me and I have the ownership card.
My question is: how hard is it to have it changed to Thai plates and registered to me. It's just a Suzuki 125 Auto but I have had it since new and I know it been well looked after.
I am better just to buy one in Thailand?

Thanks for any help
Bruce


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

I looked at the options and left my bike behind (in NZ) - the costs are simply too high.

Link here to Thai Customs site

and more from GT Rider a Thai bike club. Note it mentions the Thai Registration Test for an import vehicle costing 27,000 baht. _May_ be worth considering on a bike worth 700k+, but not a 125.



> *Motorcycles - Thailand Private Motorbike Importation*
> Not Easy. A lot of trouble and for 99% of people not worth the time trouble or cost


****

a note . . . having driven on Phuket registration plate for last 2yrs+ (and not living in Phuket) decided in March to change to local/Chanthaburi registration as at any police checkpoint the bike stood out as possible stolen (many head over the border around here). 
What a process that was - several hours - and when I thought it was all complete, given updated Green Book (ownership) and proof of new registration number so I could re-register. The new number plate? Available for collection after 180 days! Perhaps they are hand-carved?
These things take time.

*****

Suzuki Motorcycle Prices - 35-50k baht for a 125

Buying second hand here can be ok - many repossessions as people buy on low/no deposit and quickly lose enthusiasm for the payments! For example a Yamaha shop in our nearest city has about 15, mainly Finos, with under 10,000km, still under warranty and selling around 30k (new 45-50k).


----------



## OzzieBruce (May 20, 2012)

Thank for all the info. Looks like I buy one there and keep this one in Phnom Penh for business


----------

